# Hymer tandem water pump leak



## delandcarole (Jun 11, 2013)

I own a Hymer tramp that has suddenly sprung a leak. from it appears from one of the right angle connectors that connect the flexible hose to the Tandem pump. The tank is located under the twin seats. The water collects on top of the water tank and overflows into the living area.
Does any one know how to remove these right angle connectors, They have a black pull out tab, which I have removed but still cannot get the connectors off.


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good afternoon delandcarole,

I believe you are trying to establish how to release a quick fit fitting from the pipework; the video here will show how to release them: 




I hope this helps,

Regards,
Chris


----------



## delandcarole (Jun 11, 2013)

Many thanks for your prompt reply, I will check this out although after viewing the video the connector looks different.

Del


----------



## Horlix (Sep 12, 2013)

Hi Del, can you post a picture up of the connector please. i had a similar issue on my Hymer. Jon


----------



## delandcarole (Jun 11, 2013)

Hi,
Cannot get a picture at the moment I have put my motorhome back into storage. Will take picture next week.
Thanks for your response.

Del


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

That's interesting.

Just been out to my MH which has the same connectors.

The purpose of the pull-out tab appears to be to squash the white rubber sealing washer down to the polythene lid to stop leaks.

I pulled one out, but like you I was unable to shift the blue bit off.

Back to the drawing-board!


----------

